# My newest addition!! Is that a moonspot?!!!



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

I have been looking for a registered buckling close by with decent bloodlines and good udder traits in the mom. I found this little guy for $100 on Craigslist. He was listed as gray, black and white in the ad. Boy was I excited when I saw him in person and he came home with me of course!
I'm calling that "gray" a moonspot. What's y'all's opinion? Sorry for the bad pictures he doesn't hold still long


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep, that is a moonspot. Congrats on the cutie!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , what a cutie pie  Congrats !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! That is one cool moonspot!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What on earth is a moonspot? lol He sure is cute!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Dayna said:


> What on earth is a moonspot? lol He sure is cute!


A moonspot is a light coloured spot on a darker coloured bit of fur, like a dark brown goat might have a caramel coloured spot.


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

Yay! I'm so excited its a moonspot! He has a few other small ones here and there as well. I know it's more about conformation and bloodlines but... Yay! He does have decent bloodlines too and his registered name is BT Smoke on the Water  can't wait to get better conformation shots and see what y'all think.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

He sure is a little darling!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! He's adorable! And yes definately, that's a big ol' moon spot there!



Dayna said:


> What on earth is a moonspot? lol He sure is cute!


 Take a look at this page: http://nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/coat-patterns.html 
Moon spots are irregular, somewhat round spots of color on top of the coat pattern. They are randomly placed on the coat and have no order or pattern. Moon spots vary in color from light creme to dark brown. They can come in many different colors, but will never be true white or black.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

congrats, he's cute. I'd say the big neck spot is moon, and maybe another one on his left side- hard to tell though


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Love him!!!!!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Sounds like a good deal for that price!!!


----------

